# AHPRA NMBA Question (esp. FILIPINOS)



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I just want to ask, based on your experience, will AHPRA require me to undergo bridging program if I earned my BS Nursing in the Philippines but been working here in the USA for +2years now?

Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just want to ask, based on your experience, will AHPRA require me to undergo bridging program if I earned my BS Nursing in the Philippines but been working here in the USA for +2years now?
> 
> Any insight will be appreciated.


hello.

kindly check Australian Health Practitioner Regulation Agency - Home - there's a framework for internationaly trained nurses plus info on bridging course and approved programs of study.

Can i ask you something? why do you want to move to Oz? very nossy question isn't it? i just find it weird that you are in the best place in the planet to nurse - very difficult route to get in, plus the deadly NCLEX oh spare me..
i once dreamed of nursing in the US - after the nursing board in the philippines i took my CGFNS, the toefl but failed the TSE a hundred times maybe. so after years of attempt i gave up and worked here in europe instead - no nursing exams to worry but i still look up to all my friends who got lucky to be an american nurse..

whatever your plans for australia or the future best of luck!!!!


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

yey. i knew you would reply. lol

well, Australia has better immigration system. I'm here in the US under a work visa, and although my employer is willing to sponsor my green card, it will take forever before it gets approved. Plus I love how they tell that it's fun and laid back in Australia. And oh, I love the accent. lol

I already submitted my application last August 2011 and I'm just waiting for the outcome. But some are telling me that I may not go through the bridging program since I have a nursing experience here in the US. I am just curious.

So did you go through AHPRA or the previous state boards? and did you undergo bridging program?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> yey. i knew you would reply. lol
> 
> well, Australia has better immigration system. I'm here in the US under a work visa, and although my employer is willing to sponsor my green card, it will take forever before it gets approved. Plus I love how they tell that it's fun and laid back in Australia. And oh, I love the accent. lol
> 
> ...


i took ielts august 2010 with the intentions of getting registration with CARNA in alberta, canada. If my overall band qualifies for australia i'll go for it. So when the test report came, i changed my mind and started looking at AHPRA which took me 4 months to complete (with PRC delaying the whole process..what else is new?)..
I'm exempted with the bridging course coz i'm 6 years working here in ireland which is one of the recognized by australian nursing board.

Yeah Australia has better immigration laws than other countries most especially here.. plus the weather, work and lifestyle is to die for. I'll be presenting myself to AHPRA to get my regsitration.

I'm flying to Perth in 4 weeks time (huhuhu).. it's also sad leaving this country.. at least it's still the end of summer in Australia when i get there so the temperature would still skyrocket plus same time zone in the Philippines.
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> i took ielts august 2010 with the intentions of getting registration with CARNA in alberta, canada. If my overall band qualifies for australia i'll go for it. So when the test report came, i changed my mind and started looking at AHPRA which took me 4 months to complete (with PRC delaying the whole process..what else is new?)..
> I'm exempted with the bridging course coz i'm 6 years working here in ireland which is one of the recognized by australian nursing board.
> 
> Yeah Australia has better immigration laws than other countries most especially here.. plus the weather, work and lifestyle is to die for. I'll be presenting myself to AHPRA to get my regsitration.
> ...


wow. that's awesome.

i hope i get the same outcome from AHPRA - not to go through the bridging program. I know they also recognize RN's from here (well, maybe just the BSN), but I hope my 2 years experience is enough. Coz when I inquired on an agency, they said 1 year US experience should be enough to waive the bridging program requirement.

BUT, if I have to go through it, then I must. It's the policy.

I would love to visit Ireland someday.

So did you submit your application to AHPRA - WA? I submitted mine to ACT and it's taking forever because the one processing my paper is on leave.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> wow. that's awesome.
> 
> i hope i get the same outcome from AHPRA - not to go through the bridging program. I know they also recognize RN's from here (well, maybe just the BSN), but I hope my 2 years experience is enough. Coz when I inquired on an agency, they said 1 year US experience should be enough to waive the bridging program requirement.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Yes, i sent my application thru WA office - primarily with my intentions to work there.. but it doesn't matter where coz when you get your full registration you'll be entitled to work in all states and territories of australia. 

If you can get through with the chance of waiving the bridging course much better, a friend of mine came to australia straight from 'pinas and underwent the course.. and of course as RN from our country it's like "piece of chiffon cake" but it's the cost and delays that's the pain in the neck..

anyway best of luck on your registration and hope i'll bump into you when you're in Canberra!!!


----------



## Shawn999 (Apr 4, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, i sent my application thru WA office - primarily with my intentions to work there.. but it doesn't matter where coz when you get your full registration you'll be entitled to work in all states and territories of australia.
> 
> ...


Hello 

I am waiting for the result from Aphra since aug 2011. Got 2 emails. The last email says that the document assessment is over and waiting for the board decision. The board meets once in a month. So I am waiting. Anyone got registration recently except lazybones1978. Once I get the registration then I will let you know.

Lazybones which hospital are you going to work? Please update.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shawn999 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am waiting for the result from Aphra since aug 2011. Got 2 emails. The last email says that the document assessment is over and waiting for the board decision. The board meets once in a month. So I am waiting. Anyone got registration recently except lazybones1978. Once I get the registration then I will let you know.
> 
> ...


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

Just an update.

AHPRA approved my registration application. And I will not undergo a bridging program. I just need to present myself, with identification and original documents, to AHPRA office.

@lazybones, what visa will you use for travel to Australia? I might apply for a tourist visa first, then I'll come back here in the US to finish my contract. AHPRA gave me only 6 months to show up in their office.


----------



## Shawn999 (Apr 4, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> Just an update.
> 
> AHPRA approved my registration application. And I will not undergo a bridging program. I just need to present myself, with identification and original documents, to AHPRA office.
> 
> @lazybones, what visa will you use for travel to Australia? I might apply for a tourist visa first, then I'll come back here in the US to finish my contract. AHPRA gave me only 6 months to show up in their office.


I applied on 31 aug 2011. But no news yet.


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

Shawn999 said:


> I applied on 31 aug 2011. But no news yet.


Hi.

Where did you submit your application?
I submitted mine in AHPRA - ACT office, and they usually process faster than other states. But with my case, in my opinion, somewhat complicated, it took them a while.

I think WA office process the fastest.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> Just an update.
> 
> AHPRA approved my registration application. And I will not undergo a bridging program. I just need to present myself, with identification and original documents, to AHPRA office.
> 
> @lazybones, what visa will you use for travel to Australia? I might apply for a tourist visa first, then I'll come back here in the US to finish my contract. AHPRA gave me only 6 months to show up in their office.


hi!! sorry wasn't able to go back to the forum, i'm here in Perth Western Australia and i went thru 457 visa which is employer nominated, thevplace is absolutely wonderful, people are nice and courteous especially on driving.. i got my full registration with AHPRA, took them 3 days to process (although when i presented myself i was advised 2-3 weeks) primarily coz i told them that i'm starting work on march 5th. i met a filipino from UK who went on a tourist visa to present herself. She has no Australian address as part of the proof of identity requirements - so the board asked her to fill out a statutory declaration that she's on a temporary accommodation, no worries about this as there's a solicitor in the house to certify the document.. 6 months is relatively short, i was given 12 months by AHPRA but glad you're excempted from the bridging course - i heard it will cost at least 5 thousand dollars, nearly a price of a second hand car. If you come over here bring your resume and start fishing for jobs - nursing is still sought after here.. but make sure you store it on your laptop or USB as the immigration is very strict with tourist visa trying to secure a job.. i'm sure you're watching border security.. i wish you the best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> hi!! sorry wasn't able to go back to the forum, i'm here in Perth Western Australia and i went thru 457 visa which is employer nominated, thevplace is absolutely wonderful, people are nice and courteous especially on driving.. i got my full registration with AHPRA, took them 3 days to process (although when i presented myself i was advised 2-3 weeks) primarily coz i told them that i'm starting work on march 5th. i met a filipino from UK who went on a tourist visa to present herself. She has no Australian address as part of the proof of identity requirements - so the board asked her to fill out a statutory declaration that she's on a temporary accommodation, no worries about this as there's a solicitor in the house to certify the document.. 6 months is relatively short, i was given 12 months by AHPRA but glad you're excempted from the bridging course - i heard it will cost at least 5 thousand dollars, nearly a price of a second hand car. If you come over here bring your resume and start fishing for jobs - nursing is still sought after here.. but make sure you store it on your laptop or USB as the immigration is very strict with tourist visa trying to secure a job.. i'm sure you're watching border security.. i wish you the best of luck!!!!!!


thanks for the tips. I've contacted some agencies, and several state health offices and hospitals, and so far I've had positive feedback on employment and immigration.

Now my problem is, although I'm absolutely positively decided to settle in Australia, the staffs that I work with here are just so nice and been very helpful to me since I started working here as a novice RN. It's kind of hard to tell them that I'm leaving. Not to mention the fact that they already applied for my visa extension. However, there are 3 staffs that will have their RN license by June/July so maybe it will be easy for me to say that I'm leaving when there are enough staff to cover the shifts.

So, I'm crossing my fingers. I don't want to miss the opportunities in Australia, but I don't want to leave here just like that either.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha!! that's absolutely normal!! when i told my director of nursing and other staff about my plan, i broke their hearts ( true or not that's what they told me) but at the end of the day it's your life and decision!! but also keep in mind that you're in the best place in this world to nurse!!!


----------



## Shawn999 (Apr 4, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> hi!! sorry wasn't able to go back to the forum, i'm here in Perth Western Australia and i went thru 457 visa which is employer nominated, thevplace is absolutely wonderful, people are nice and courteous especially on driving.. i got my full registration with AHPRA, took them 3 days to process (although when i presented myself i was advised 2-3 weeks) primarily coz i told them that i'm starting work on march 5th. i met a filipino from UK who went on a tourist visa to present herself. She has no Australian address as part of the proof of identity requirements - so the board asked her to fill out a statutory declaration that she's on a temporary accommodation, no worries about this as there's a solicitor in the house to certify the document.. 6 months is relatively short, i was given 12 months by AHPRA but glad you're excempted from the bridging course - i heard it will cost at least 5 thousand dollars, nearly a price of a second hand car. If you come over here bring your resume and start fishing for jobs - nursing is still sought after here.. but make sure you store it on your laptop or USB as the immigration is very strict with tourist visa trying to secure a job.. i'm sure you're watching border security.. i wish you the best of luck!!!!!!


Congratulations for your APHRA full registration. We are still waiting.


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> haha!! that's absolutely normal!! when i told my director of nursing and other staff about my plan, i broke their hearts ( true or not that's what they told me) but at the end of the day it's your life and decision!! but also keep in mind that you're in the best place in this world to nurse!!!



this maybe is the place in the world to be a nurse, but I have to consider the long term immigration benefit. I'm really excited and sad at the same time. but I have to leave for my own betterment.

I kind of gave a "glimpse" of me leaving to one of my co-worker, who I work with almost every night. She told me that she doesn't want me to leave and if finding someone to marry is the only way so I could stay, then she said she'll find me one. But I don't want to do that. That's just unfair.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> this maybe is the place in the world to be a nurse, but I have to consider the long term immigration benefit. I'm really excited and sad at the same time. but I have to leave for my own betterment.
> 
> I kind of gave a "glimpse" of me leaving to one of my co-worker, who I work with almost every night. She told me that she doesn't want me to leave and if finding someone to marry is the only way so I could stay, then she said she'll find me one. But I don't want to do that. That's just unfair.


Yeah that's a bit awkward getting to marry somebody for convenience. Australia has more straightforward immigration system, when your time is up - you have to leave, if you can go further - step forward. I chose here of the chance of getting my whole family the moment I get my PR and hopefully citizenship. Hope everything turns out right for you with all your plans!!!


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

@ Lazybones

How did you find the facility that sponsored you? Did you sign up on an agency?

Thank you.


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

@ Lazybones

How did you find the facility that sponsored you? Did you sign up on an agency?

Thank you.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

hi!! yeah i applied thru an agency and went for a face to face interview then got accepted and sponsored..


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

*lazybones*

hi. i'm currently applying for a job under an agency and they have a prospective employer for me. They are requesting if I can do my medical exam as soon as possible so visa application will be faster.

I know it's possible to do the medical first before visa application (as stated on DIAC's website) but I just don't know if I really have to at this point. Did you do a medical exam? or DIAC didn't request it for your case?

thanks.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> lazybones
> 
> hi. i'm currently applying for a job under an agency and they have a prospective employer for me. They are requesting if I can do my medical exam as soon as possible so visa application will be faster.
> 
> ...


hello there!! you may proceed with the medicals since they are valid for 12 months. you may check DIAC website for list of panel doctors and they will be the one to furnish a copy.. best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks!

So how's aged care so far?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

busy busy busy, loads of paperwork but it's alright, getting used to it..


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

lazybones,

if you don't mind, can you share the name of your agency? If it's confidential, I totally understand.

Thanks.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> lazybones,
> 
> if you don't mind, can you share the name of your agency? If it's confidential, I totally understand.
> 
> Thanks.


O'Grady Peyton.
But if you're looking at Australia try alliance healthcare i think they sponsor internationally trained nurses.

The best private hospital here is Ramsay Health Care, then there's St. John of God, Healthscope and many government hospital.


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> O'Grady Peyton.
> But if you're looking at Australia try alliance healthcare i think they sponsor internationally trained nurses.
> 
> The best private hospital here is Ramsay Health Care, then there's St. John of God, Healthscope and many government hospital.


Is the job market tight right now?
I'm having difficulty finding a job because I cannot fully commit to finding employment because of my current work visa in the US. Agencies and hospitals pay important attention to referees and it's hard to provide that because my nursing supervisor is not aware of my plan on moving to Australia. But my HR knows.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> Is the job market tight right now?
> I'm having difficulty finding a job because I cannot fully commit to finding employment because of my current work visa in the US. Agencies and hospitals pay important attention to referees and it's hard to provide that because my nursing supervisor is not aware of my plan on moving to Australia. But my HR knows.


well i couldn't answer whether market's tight but there are loads of work as most hospital here has 3 shift so more staff are needed.

There's a hospital here in Western Australia under construction at the moment, Fiona Stanley Hospital, check that on the web you may get info. It will be open in 2014 i think and it will be the biggest as far as i know..

they are really particular with your referees so and employers really contact them so provide with someone who knows you well.


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

I actually listed my former nursing manager and my HR. The thing is they want another nurse (preferably supervisor) as a referee and so that puts my HR out of the equation. I guess I really need to tell my nursing supervisor. 

I really like to work in Perth. But when I applied for a job under WA Health, they said that locals are having a hard time finding jobs too so they'll consider their applications first.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> I actually listed my former nursing manager and my HR. The thing is they want another nurse (preferably supervisor) as a referee and so that puts my HR out of the equation. I guess I really need to tell my nursing supervisor.
> 
> I really like to work in Perth. But when I applied for a job under WA Health, they said that locals are having a hard time finding jobs too so they'll consider their applications first.


it's hard to get a role in WA health if you're off shore, try private hospitals like St. John of God.. normally when you get PR that's the time to look at government hospitals..


----------



## startnow12 (May 8, 2012)

dikonaalam said:


> Just an update.
> 
> AHPRA approved my registration application. And I will not undergo a bridging program. I just need to present myself, with identification and original documents, to AHPRA office.
> 
> @lazybones, what visa will you use for travel to Australia? I might apply for a tourist visa first, then I'll come back here in the US to finish my contract. AHPRA gave me only 6 months to show up in their office.


Hi i am in the same situation, i have received the eligibility letter, but am planning to travel to Aus just to receive the letter and come back to work, planning to work in Aus end of next year, have you received your Registration yet????


----------

